# 3 x point and shoot



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

signs Winter is moving...




























rosesm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Well, I like #2 best. The cropping on #3 and it's small focal point on a (relatively) large subject doesn't quite do it for me. I think I'd like #1 better if the bottom flower wasn't there at all. 

Are you using the "Arlon Focal Length Tool" on these? 

regards,Rich


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

no... and i'm wondering if my point and shoot is near its time to being taken out and shot. 
i have to say, the focus on the originals on my computer is better than the focus showing here. maybe i should have tried a smaller resizing option?


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I think I like #2 the best also but #3 is a close second. I really like the compositions but there is definitely a soft or not quite in focus look to them all. That's not all bad though. Every image does not need to be sharp but if that is what you were trying to achieve, it missed by just a little. I believe you use Photobucket don't you? Explain to me what kind of resizing you are doing. I don't resize anything myself. I let Photobucket do it for me when I upload my images. Is that what you are talking about?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

2 is my favorite also. I'm curious as to what you are using to get the dark background? Are these shot indoors with lighting and some kind of studio like backdrop drape?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

okay just a quickie before i race to work. here's the original straight from the camera. resized using windows resizer and no post processing.

i'll zap on after work and see the posts i've not answered.

rosesm


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I just love seeing someone make their P&S work! Now you are really starting to learn that camera and being creative with it. If you ever step up to a dslr, you'll be light years ahead of most new dslr owners! Good job Karen. Arlon


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i can't figure why the not quite in focus look is there... i might try and take similar photos later today and see what i can come up with.

of course, it could be that i was standing on one leg in my kitchen, with the daffodil vase balanced on a kitchen container, one hand holding a plain old black shoe box behind the flowers and the other hand holding the camera literally pointing and shooting. think i could have been wobbling a bit? 

sorry, i don't have fancy lighting or tripods or things. i just go with kiwi ingenuity and whatever i have to hand. sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. this time i managed to get different colours in the background on the third photo. the first photo was simply using a distant (grey coloured) wall as the background. i quite liked the purply-blue against the creamy colour of the early cheer flowers.

but i will try the same thing again, only keeping the camera steady and maybe using the delay timer. 

i think my lighting is becoming more important the more practise i get with this camera.

Arlon, it's not 'if', it's 'when'... when i can afford it. *smile* and thank you.

oh Rich... i didn't crop any of these three. i think it's great fun taking one flower and shooting it from as many angles as possible, just to learn about colour, lighting, shadows, composition etc. 

rosesm


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

okay, i just realised that we now have fluorescent lights in our kitchen and my camera didn't automatically pick that up. so, after manually changing the setting...



















the first photo is from me kneeling underneath, the background is the ceiling.
the second has a background of the same black shoebox.

how are these looking?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow, what an improvement... Nice work Rich


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

That top one is gorgeous. It looks like a very delicate flower.


----------

